# BREEDING IN PH OF 8.0



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Will Reds breed in hard water and a ph of 8.0?
I think someone had bred there red in a ph of 8.4 but I think with the high ph it would not be good for the eggs.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I kinda stopped paying attention to my tank last summer for about 3 weeks and when I checked my ph it was at like 8.5-9 the guy at my lfs almost sh*t his pants. and my reds were breeding. they stopped after I got the water corrected. I think it had to do with the big change in ph.

its always possible.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

TheTyeMan said:


> I kinda stopped paying attention to my tank last summer for about 3 weeks and when I checked my ph it was at like 8.5-9 the guy at my lfs almost sh*t his pants. and my reds were breeding. they stopped after I got the water corrected. I think it had to do with the big change in ph.
> 
> its always possible.


If lets say they do breed, then what's gonna happen to the eggs..with such hard water and high ph..I don't think it's good for the eggs.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone??


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

mine bred in 8.0 ph and the eggs were fine. 
wes


----------

